# Favorite Artist?



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 28, 2016)

Being new to the community I don't really know any furry artists by name and would like to get to know some of the best ones out there. So who are your favorite furry artists? Who's popular? Also, what about their art do you like?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2016)

SFW or NSFW artists? Or both?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 28, 2016)

Hard to say, but Tojo The Thief, Narse, Syrinoth and Maim are my top favorites.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 28, 2016)

Shenanimation - has a very unique style and writes two of probably funniest furry-related webcomics you can find on the web. A guy with outstanding skill in character design and sense of humor.
TealfulEyes - doesn't draw too often on public nowadays, but like an aforementioned artist, he's really good at making colorful and unique characters. One of the more inspiring examples - a furry hobbyist turned professional and successful artist with some works for Blizzard and Games Workshop in his portfolio.
Azakui - very stylish and versatile - one of those artists who can draw anything well without relying on long-learned presets and make great artwork out of it. An amazing person too - in fact, she was the one who returned me to drawing stuff after months of me contemplating whether I should keep going with it or not, (mind you, I was a just a random friendly stranger back then - how many popular artists you can find who help out random friendly strangers for the sake of it?) something I still appreciate to this day, so this is a more personal pick of all three.


----------



## Rant (Nov 28, 2016)

Junji Ito dose amazing gore art but only in grey scale. Dose lots of comics too.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 28, 2016)

Rant said:


> Junji Ito dose amazing gore art but only in grey scale. Dose lots of comics too.


DRR.. DRR...


----------



## Rant (Nov 28, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> DRR.. DRR...


Wot?


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 28, 2016)

Rant said:


> Wot?


The almighty DRR man. DRR. DRRE, if you prefer


----------



## Rant (Nov 28, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> The almighty DRR man. DRR. DRRE, if you prefer


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 28, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> SFW or NSFW artists? Or both?


Both


----------



## acommabeforedark (Nov 29, 2016)

watery, murkbone, sherwind, emperorkaiser, and macks are some of my favs on fa


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2016)

acommabeforedark said:


> watery, murkbone, sherwind, emperorkaiser, and macks are some of my favs on fa


Interesting collection there.


----------



## acommabeforedark (Nov 30, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Interesting collection there.


i've got eclectic tastes


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Nov 30, 2016)

my favorites on furaffinity are
Userpage of vera -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of tatugon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of pudding0728 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of mitsukuni -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of moonagvaze.evsal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of cenit -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of lulla -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of o-kemono -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of millennium-millie-gryphon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 1, 2016)

acommabeforedark said:


> i've got eclectic tastes


Indeed!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 1, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


> my favorites on furaffinity are
> Userpage of vera -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of tatugon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of pudding0728 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of mitsukuni -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of moonagvaze.evsal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of cenit -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of lulla -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of o-kemono -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Userpage of millennium-millie-gryphon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Wow what a list, thank you! So many different and fantastic styles, love it.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 1, 2016)

So much talent! Thank you all for sending me links to your favorite artists. I really appreciate it.


----------



## KageNekoSama (Dec 9, 2016)

Cotora is my favorite artist right now, he draws really good stuff


----------



## De1fox (Dec 9, 2016)

My number one favorite is RUdragon. Next would be Silverfox5213. Their styles are so unique and everything to do is fantastic.


----------



## SquishyTacos (Dec 12, 2016)

One of my favorite Artists and a really -good- friend of mine is Missy, she's fantastic to work with and always makes sure you have what you desire. 
Userpage of missy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you all for the new replies. I have checked out the artists you have suggested and what I am seeing is truly inspiring.


----------



## Lashzara (Dec 17, 2016)

Kellwolfik is really fun to get commissions from. 
My personal favorite is Chris Scalf, but I don't think he has a furaffinity.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 18, 2016)

Lashzara said:


> Kellwolfik is really fun to get commissions from.
> My personal favorite is Chris Scalf, but I don't think he has a furaffinity.


Damn! Chris sure does know how to sling some digital paint.


----------

